# Wrong section, admin?



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Ive posted in the wrong section

can admin move or should I?

thanks

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-heart-is-broken.538666/#post-1065779368


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Just tagging a couple of admins for you x

@LinznMilly @SusieRainbow


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> Ive posted in the wrong section
> 
> can admin move or should I?
> 
> ...


I can move it, where would you prefer it?
Dignipets sounds wonderful, worth remembering. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I can move it, where would you prefer it?
> Dignipets sounds wonderful, worth remembering. I'm so sorry for your loss.


just to this Rainbow Bridge section i suppose?

thanks


----------

